# Hi



## kavithava (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi, Please review the below scenario of a radiological exam of Rt knee, RFE - Knee injury, Findings - Soft tissue swelling of infrapatellar region and suggestion of suprapatellar joint effusion.  Imp - Soft tissue swelling.

We are clear that the ans is soft tissue swelling but the arguement is on the code selection whether it is 729.81 or 782.2.  Please let me know  ur views on the same.

TIA,
Kavi...


----------



## Evelyn Kim (Dec 20, 2011)

I would use 729.81.  this is from the Supercoder web site---[I]Includes: disorders of muscles and tendons and their attachments, and of other soft tissues[/I]

hope this helps


----------



## kavithava (Dec 27, 2011)

Evelyn Kim said:


> I would use 729.81.  this is from the Supercoder web site---[I]Includes: disorders of muscles and tendons and their attachments, and of other soft tissues[/I]
> 
> hope this helps



Thanks Evelyn. But per the manual, if we look into Swelling, superficial (for soft tissue) it leads to 782.2.  Any idea.  Can you fwd me the supercoder link for this post.

Thanks again,
Kavi


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 27, 2011)

I would go with the 782.2 as this is just a symptom of localized swelling and not a disorder of the limb.


----------

